

Pupils could learn to write computer programs at school, good or bad? - Spyou
http://www.happydaddymagazine.com/2011/09/19/pupils-could-learn-to-write-computer-programmes-at-school/

======
lnteveryday
I would say that there are strong parallels between programming and math as
well as programming and grammar. Programming structures and syntax are just a
form of 'grammar' for different languages. Learning these skills at a young
age would, in my opinion, strengthen the conceptual understanding of the
material. Programming is also rhythmic and ordered, much like thought
processes when tackling long or complex math problems. I would like
programming to be seen as one of those basic/core curricula by the time that I
have children in the school system, but I will teach him/her anyway.

I am an idealist though, and what may work for some kids would probably hinder
others.

